# Tikona is only option



## ranjitsd (Nov 29, 2015)

Got tired of calling bbnl and hathway, now only option is left is tikona. Should I go for it


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep take a trial first


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep take a trial first




Read reviews of it, most users say it only works when they are giving demo.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> Read reviews of it, most users say it only works when they are giving demo.



2 years straight.
Plan -₹950 2 mbps 50 gb
I get 5 mbps uninterupted


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 2 years straight.
> Plan -₹950 2 mbps 50 gb
> I get 5 mbps *uninterpreted.*



coool


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> coool



Srry auto-correct blunder


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 2 years straight.
> Plan -₹950 2 mbps 50 gb
> I get 5 mbps uninterupted




So I can go for 1050 4mbps 100gb plan.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> So I can go for 1050 4mbps 100gb plan.




If you have inconsistent connection just stop paying from next month.
Tell them u have disconnected.
Simple as that.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> If you have inconsistent connection just stop paying from next month.
> Tell them u have disconnected.
> Simple as that.




Ok I will give it a try


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2015)

Before you give Tikona a try, read all the Tikona threads here - *www.digit.in/forum/cavern/index3.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> Ok I will give it a try



Before even trying to become a scapegoat or a victim of shoddy services,read the thread links as provided by   [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION].


- - - Updated - - -

Or better you could go through this :--->
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/180305-tikona-broadband-cheating-all-time-could-thinkdigit-write-review-over-publish-mine.html

And this :-->
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/125973-tikona-broadband-review.html

You won't regret.

Ultimately your choice + decision,buddy.


----------

